# Ball Heritage Collection Vintage Style Jars



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Ball has an anniversary edition out that I thought you guys would enjoy seeing. I got a couple cases off of amazon using a gift card. They are a little pricier since they only come in cases of 6 regular mouth pints. But for those that like blues these are pretty and have flat enough tops to can with them.

I included a vintage quart for color comparison. The new ones are a brighter blue, but still very lovely.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Pretty.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Beautiful! I may need to splurge, something pretty like peaches would be deserving of them!


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I have one large one, i think 8 cups, it's an older Ball with the wire and glass top(top is missing). But this one has Ball Ideal and a large eagle crest.. I love the color too!


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Blueberry jam or any berry would look so pretty in them


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

I thought there was something about these ones - like they couldn't be put in the dishwasher or something crazy? I must be remembering wrong? 

They are so pretty though!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I bought a couple cases of them and just got them last week. They are a really pretty color, love it! Going to use mine for dry goods and display on a shelf. I do wish they had other sizes of them.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

What's really scary is that I have some of the original ones and still use them. I must be older than dirt. 
I think that Ball ran a "vintage" repoduction issue in the 1970's.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

They may well be releasing other sizes...I like to think colors too  They give a 3 year span for this anniversary and I found a product description stating: 

"This pint is the first in the American Heritage Collection of limited edition jars to be produced in the coming years"


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

CottageLife said:


> I thought there was something about these ones - like they couldn't be put in the dishwasher or something crazy? I must be remembering wrong?
> 
> They are so pretty though!


I've heard a couple weird rumors about them now. Someone is spreading that they cannot be used for canning too. But those are both false. I think someones trying to scare off competing buyers while they are still hard to find 

The Ball product description on their website as well as the printed information on the case both say they are normal canning jars.

http://www.freshpreservingstore.com...-1-pt-)-by-ball®/shop/595451/#itemDescription


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

vigilant20 said:


> I've heard a couple weird rumors about them now. Someone is spreading that they cannot be used for canning too. But those are both false. I think someones trying to scare off competing buyers while they are still hard to find
> 
> The Ball product description on their website as well as the printed information on the case both say they are normal canning jars.
> 
> http://www.freshpreservingstore.com...-1-pt-)-by-ball®/shop/595451/#itemDescription


Thank you! I should have gone and looked myself before I asked here:smack But I'm so glad they are just as safe to use!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Thought I'd check in with a couple quick pics of filled blue jars with clears for comparison  This is grape juice and pork & beans.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I am waiting for my jars to come in....I ordered two cases from Ball...looking forward to seeing them...


----------

